# Jess Em Clear-Cut Precision Stock Guides Do What They're supposed to



## ssnvet

I've considered using board buddies, which… if I understand the Jessem product correctly… function similarly.

The one thing that keeps holding me back is that they would interfere with the use of a push stick or Gripper for most narrower stock.

How are you feeding the boards you rip?


----------



## NeophyteGrant

I have been using a push stick. There is about 4 inches or so of glide back and forth on the arm so you can position the rollers on the other side of the blade if the blade and the fence aren't far enough to support the roller on fence side. There seems to be an angle of attack on the board buddies where as these are 90 degrees out and then the drop down roller.

I haven't used the Board buddies but I think the one advantage that the stock guides might have is that you loosen the knob and can swing them up easily. So if you have something you want to use a gripper with for stock that is, say, less than half an inch, you don't need to remove the guide from the fence, just disengage the knurled knob, swing the wheel up, and you're in business. The other is that these wheels are directed inward at a 5 degree angle (don't know if board buddies are) so it actually works at pulling and holding it against the fence. I was skeptical of that claim, but it does work.

If they're set far enough apart and one is far down the table near the back of the blade to hold it down, it can be difficult to get a short push stick to clear under both, but I have a longer push stick and its a breeze. You can seriously almost just put a board down and sit in a chair and push with a long push stick. It's pretty nice. I kind of wish I had one more (there is two in a set) so I could have one to engage and push towards fence in the infeed, one for the blade, and one for the outfeed. With that setup and a long push stick you have to do virtually no work to hold the piece down and against the fence.

I made the jump to the aftermarket VSC fence on my saw and it's worth it just to have this accessory. With a T-track you can move them independently up and down the length of the fence. That's been helpful, too. I think with a non- T track you have to mount and it may not be movable.

I balked at the price (which I'm assuming you do too), and I think it's overpriced by about $30-40 bucks (fair, everyone needs to make a profit), but its been one of those purchases where I get them out of the box and hold them and am like "yep, I can see why this costs this much."

My Lie Nielsen planes were the same way the first time I got one. You also get a box with a handpacked literal newspaper with that week's Maine (where it's made, the town) news crumpled in there with the LN's. On the other hand, the Shopfox dust collector I got in the $200 range was the opposite of that feeling.


----------



## MrRon

Does it not do the same as a feather board in holding the board tight against the fence?


----------



## NeophyteGrant




----------



## NeophyteGrant

Mr. Ron;

It does the same job but I think it does it better-enough to justify the investment. I think the bigger thing is that it's easier to work with-at least I think so.


----------



## BGesq

I've had both the router table and table saw guides for more then 3 years. Absolutely would recommend them to any one.


----------



## kajunkraft

Had been thinking about these for quite some time and finally got this guide system about 2 months ago.

1. Mounted base to 3/4" mdf; mdf mounts to fence with mag switches. This means that I didn't have to drill into my fence and make a permanent installation. Easy to remove to use other jigs/fixtures/etc. on table saw fence. (idea c/o Dave Stanton, YouTube)

2. Made push stick from 3/8" plywood, about 18" long and 3" wide. Put a simple straight handle at one end. Push stick slides under rollers guides (if material is more than 3/8" thick) or can stand on edge and push along fence between fence and roller guides.

3. There are some situations that the guide system is not well suited for, but not many in my use.

So far I feel that my cuts are much safer and absolutely more accurate. This is a great addition to my shop.


----------



## RobS888

> Does it not do the same as a feather board in holding the board tight against the fence?
> 
> - MrRon


I believe it pushes down and against the fence. It also has a much wider stance, so it would be like a really long feather-board.


----------



## Albert

OK I will order it.
Thanks for the post.

Albert


----------



## DalyArcher

I think these will really prove their worth when ripping large sheet goods by yourself. I plan to install a set on my tablesaw before too long.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a nice setup


----------



## Ottacat

I have had a set for almost a year now and I still find I use them almost all the time. They hold so firmly and tightly that I don't hesitate to pause a rip to reposition the push stick once the board passes the first hold down. I also virtually never get any burning, even on cherry. I now only use my Grripper when I'm doing really narrow stock.

I have the router table version as well but find I don't use them nearly as much.


----------



## NeophyteGrant

Great idea kajunk. I feel like it's a plus to be able to move them (though the arm swings up) or take em off quick.

And the panel use is no joke. I'm relatively new and before I had my outfeed table built I had my rockler roller (which I now use the side of my Griz 0771z since it has a 33 or so inch right clearance-not enough top to easily work in all the way with the panel) on the outfeed and had to support the panel off the table-left and try to hold it up against the fence and down on the right. That's not fun. These were a godsend for that.

I really didn't like doing panels with a circ saw and doing the offset and then clamping down the straight edge at a right angle. It was never as accurate. I couldn't justify it because I truly don't do enough panels but I was wishing I had a tracksaw.

These made life infinitely better.


----------



## cmmyakman

Great review - I've been using these on my SawStop for over 1 year now and love them. They make the cut both higher in quality, as it keeps the wood firmly planted against the fence, and safer as the opportunity for kick back is reduced. They are also easily introduced (set-up) for a cut and quickly moved away if you need to do another type of cut.


----------



## Boltbolter

These seem pretty awesome. I guess they're like a manual power feeder kind of. I'll have to put these on my wish list.


----------



## NeophyteGrant

Boltbolter: they are. As long as your provide the forward motion it handles almost everything else really solidly with almost no play. In truth, and though it's Overkill and my laziness, I've secretly lusted after on more for a total of three (they're sold in packs of two so can't justify it): one to engage at the front table, a second for front blade, one for back outfeed. Another thing on panels or long stock it's useful for is holding something parallel to the table through the entire cut if it might have a tendency to tip up (my outfeed table seems low on the far end). And it's tough with your hands to lean that far over. Also dangerous to get to far leaned over the table for a hold down.

To others: just a point of information for some who qualify. I finally got around to putting on the router table version and they do fit on an incra t slot if you have the LS system (finally cross manufacturer t slot standardization) but the t slot (unlike Jess em and some other tables where it's at the top) on the incra fence is 2/3 way up instead of at the top. This gives you an effective clearance of somewhere around an 1/8 over 4/4 stock, so you can fit 1 1/8 stock under it. So if you want to use something thicker than an inch stock with your router Jess Em stock guides on an incra it's got to be a jig I believe. Just a heads up if you're an incra user.


----------



## Albert

I got mine and installed them, they are every bit as good as you say. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Andybb

Have them. Love them. Use them all the time.

I also have a set of Board Buddies new in the box for sale. PM me if interested.


----------



## NeophyteGrant

Albert:

Glad to hear! It's one of the few slam dunks I've found. I'm glad someone did them right, because it's a good idea.

G


----------



## handmadewithashley

I just bought one and it was delivered the other day. Look forward to installing them on the fence. I always struggle keeping the board completely flushed against the fence when I rip. Not enough finger strength I suppose. Glad to hear you're happy with them. Makes me pretty pump to start using them.


----------



## BurlyBob

Somewhere I saw these on YouTube… Yeah they looked nice!!! Then I watched David Stanton's adaptation using magnet switches. I pulled the plug for the hold downs and the mag switches. What a total game changer. 
Stanton lives in the metric world and I had to adjust to it for my adaptation. But once I got over that it's been awesome. I've had a few kick backs in the last year. Since I've added the hold downs, no more kick backs and much better accurate cuts. Bottom line, money well spent.


----------



## Fleamo

I have had these now for about a year. They have turned my Ridgid saw from a kickback waiting to happen to a reliable safe machine I now can use with confidence.


----------

